# FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Mai 2013)

*FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003


----------



## unthinkable (18. Mai 2013)

*FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

Sehr schönes Video.
Wie viel von den Rückblickvideos habt ihr denn noch? Oder bzw. wie viele mit Henner Schröder ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

Muss ich mal ab Dienstag im Team besprechen. Ich finde ja immer noch, dass diese Retrovideos auch in der Zeitrechnung nach Schröder wieder kommen sollten.


----------



## DjTomCat (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

@ PCGH wo hab ihr denn nur diese geile Mukke immer her  .


----------



## HARDWARECOP (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

Die Rückblick-Videos bringen mich immer wieder zum Lachen... Echt genial gemacht, großes Lob 

Der Athlon, der einst so teuer war (o.O) habe ich heute Stapelweise in meinen Schubladen als Platinenschrott...


----------



## FraSiWa (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Muss ich mal ab Dienstag im Team besprechen. Ich finde ja immer noch, dass diese Retrovideos auch in der Zeitrechnung nach Schröder wieder kommen sollten.


 
Find ich auch


----------



## Sharidan (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

Wie ich diese Videos einfach Feiere. Vieles davon hab ich selber miterlebt oder besser gesagt mit gelitten ^^.

Seit es der Ruckelmark oder die Turbine im Rechner (:

Achja, ich glaube selbst Rauchzeichen waren Schneller als das 56.6K Modem  

Macht bitte weiter mit diesen klasse Videos (:


----------



## XD-User (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Muss ich mal ab Dienstag im Team besprechen. Ich finde ja immer noch, dass diese Retrovideos auch in der Zeitrechnung nach Schröder wieder kommen sollten.


 
Defnitiv, ich denke dass würde alle erfreuen  und wir hätten auch in der Zukunft noch was davon.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

Es gab ja mal einen Versuch, aber der war einfach nicht gut. Aber wir machen es beim nächsten Mal einfach besser.


----------



## Esinger (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

das were geil aber an henner kommt keiner ran der war einfach viel zu gut als mann den ersetzen könnte


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

Einfach nur geil! Bei der F16 musste ich sogar richtig lachen!


----------



## Norkzlam (19. Mai 2013)

Auf jeden Fall mehr davon!


----------



## Chrissi (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

Ich hab zwar noch manche der Retro Videos auf DVD, aber nicht alle. Deswegen würde ich mich über eine komplette Sammlung auf PCGH.de freuen.

Neue Retros wären gut. Aber diese 3er Runde war echt net der Bringer. Vielleicht findet jemand in der Reaktion ja Lust an einer Neuauflage, oder ihr ruft man ganz lieb bei Herrn Schröder an


----------



## Isoroku (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

Moin!

Ich glaube, ich erwähnte es zu den beiden letzten Retro-Videos schon, aber ich bleibe dabei: Bitte mehr davon!

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Mai 2013)

Jop, würde mir auch mehr von den Videos wünschen.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

Mauspads mit Heatpipes? Geil


----------



## Kampflackl (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

 ich hau mich ab, tolles video!


----------



## Hugo78 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

So muss ein Retrovideo sein!


----------



## Ion (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*


----------



## bloodhound01 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

3D Mark....das war doch kein 56K Modem sondern ein V-DSL 400K+ Anschluss der Telekom im Jahr 2016


----------



## keinnick (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

_"Diese Dame namens John Romero"_


----------



## Ralle@ (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Muss ich mal ab Dienstag im Team besprechen. Ich finde ja immer noch, dass diese Retrovideos auch in der Zeitrechnung nach Schröder wieder kommen sollten.


 
Wenn nicht, schicke ich euch meine FX 5800 Ultra, die schafft mit der Modifikation (Lüfter Lagerschaden) weit mehr als 62 DB


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Muss ich mal ab Dienstag im Team besprechen. Ich finde ja immer noch, dass diese Retrovideos auch in der Zeitrechnung nach Schröder wieder kommen sollten.


 
Ich fordere immernoch das Schröder wieder von seinem Fischkutter nach Fürth geholt wird!


----------



## poiu (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

Schön das ihr denn Jüngeren Lesern zeigt wie das Internet dank Telekom in Zukunft aussieht


----------



## BennoWendt (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

 made my day


----------



## nfsgame (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*



Chrissi schrieb:


> Neue Retros wären gut. Aber diese 3er Runde war echt net der Bringer. Vielleicht findet jemand in der Reaktion ja Lust an einer Neuauflage, oder ihr ruft man ganz lieb bei Herrn Schröder an


 
Ich glaube das macht er nur, wenn ihm einmal in der Woche die Redaktionsküche zur Verfügung gestellt wird... Achtung, Insider !


----------



## Leandros (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*



poiu schrieb:


> Schön das ihr denn Jüngeren Lesern zeigt wie das Internet dank Telekom in Zukunft aussieht


 
Leider wahr...


----------



## Aldrearic (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, schicke ich euch meine FX 5800 Ultra, die schafft mit der Modifikation (Lüfter Lagerschaden) weit mehr als 62 DB


 
joa wenn man gleich 2 derer verbaut oder zwei rechner hat und in jedem davon eine XD da reicht ja schon ein hörschutz nirgends hin. 
ich glaub ich hol mir einfach ma ne fx 5800 damit ich das auch hab ^^

athlon xp3000+ hatt ich glaub auch ma wenn ich mich recht erinnere. oder jedenfalls n paar vorgänger und n paar nachfolger^^


----------



## SupprDeitsch (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: FX-Fön reloaded, Athlon XP 3000+, Internet in der Kreidezeit - Humoriger Rückblick auf die legendäre PCGH 04/2003*

hab noch ne FX5900 auf nem Board mit Pentium 4 1.8GHz OC @ 2.2GHz und 512MB RAM DD
Der FX5900 Lüfter läuft aber nur beim Booten ganz hoch, sonst gehts eigentlich. Habs ja auch per Tweak immer auf niedriger Lüftergeschwindigkeit und extra nen 2D Modus mit niedrigsten Frequenzen  Temperaturen gehen dann schon in Ordnung, auch wenn mal GTA3, Morrowind oder Benchmarks wie 3D Mark 2005 laufen und auch übertaktet wurde xD
Der Pentium heizt dagegen soo übel, sogar im leerlauf immer knapp 60°C und ich hab fürs OC noch nichtmal die Spannung erhöht!!


----------

